# What kind of siamese are my cats ??



## DannyBoy (May 18, 2010)

Hi guys, im new here and i gotta say the forum is great good work. now to my questions.. 3 days ago i got 2 siamese cats from a friend of my dad, he told him that the cats are pure siamese though they dont have any regestration papers, so im not very sure that they are a pure breed siamese, i understand they are several siamese breeds so can u guys help me be sure about there exact breed ..?

This is stewie the male.
























Misty the female.

























now i'll take advantage of the thread to ask another questions..
1. Misty have a hairless dot what could it be?
2. Stewie's eyes is kinda sleepy and sometimes tears comes out of them often plus he's very lazy and unactive, is that means anything particular?
P.S i've been told that they take the first Vaccine and the next one should be at 30/05/2010, they were born at 22/03/2010.

and i have another question about the breed of a cat i rescued and give it to a friend.








its a female and her eyes are BLUE.
Thanks in advance guys, and sorry for asking a lot of questions .


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and ....oh, boy!

First, Stewie and Misty are probably not pure-bred Siamese. What they *are*, are kitties who carry the homozygous pairing of (cscs) that gives them their 'points' of color on their extremeties. ONLY cats who have a matched pair of these genes will express the pointed coat pattern. Many people attribute the visible presence of the pointed markings as proof of being purebreds, but genetics can be distributed in myriad different pattterns and chance brings them together. _My childhood Siamese-tabby cross was born from a mother who looked like a common striped tabby cat. She certainly gave no clue from her appearance that she carried a recessive (cs) gene and would birth a pointed (cscs) kitten. Because she was tabby marked and birthed a pointed kitten, she was heterozygous (CScs) for the pointed gene and the sire either had a pointed pattern (cscs) or he was heterozygous like Tabby and carried (CScs)._
Your kitties can be called any combination of Siamese, Pointed, Tabby and DSH (domestic short hair) as a *description* since exact type of Siamese breed is unknown. I would call your kitties Pointed DSH, Lynx-point DSH or DSH Siamese Tabby-mix. 

Next, color-wise, Stewie appears to be a flame or cream lynx-point. Misty appears to be a blue lynx-point. Lynx-point refers to meezer (_Siamese > 'mese > meezer_) cats who have the agouti gene (AA or Aa) that causes tabby stripes to appear in the points of meezer-type kitties and sometimes also show the pattern over their bodies, too. 
The orange kitty is just a young DSH orange Mackerel tabby patterned kitten with blue-eyes typical of young kittens. 

Finally, these kittens should be bouncing off the walls with energy when they are awake. I am concerned about Stewie because his photos show a very 'depressed' and lethargic kitty and your description backs that observation up. He doesn't look alert at all and his eyes and face show that he feels miserable because *_something_* is going on. I would take him to the vet right away for an exam and assistance in helping him to feel better and perk up. 
I would also bring Misty to the vet to have that round "dot" looked at. Round and hairless "dots" on cats make me think of ringworm, a fungal infection. If this IS ringworm, the vet can shave a spot clear around that dot and give you an ointment to put on it several times a day. You may also have to keep things, and yourself, very clean until it clears up. Ringworm can be easily transmitted back/forth from cats to other pets and people. It usually isn't serious, except in immuno-compromised people, but it is best to be clean and careful anyways.
When you bring them to the vet you can discuss the vaccinations they've already received and your vet can advise you.

Best of luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## DannyBoy (May 18, 2010)

Wow, a lot of things to take care about, Thanks a lot heidi, I'll try all the things you've suggested and i hope everything is fine with stewie, the vet should come in two weeks from now, is it fine ? .. or i need to take them right away ??


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, with young kittens ... _I would probably prefer to do sooner, rather than later_ ... because they 
are so small and they just have no reserves to fight anything off with. I guess, if you kept a sharp 
eye on him, made sure he was eating/drinking and not getting *worse*, you could wait. I wouldn't, 
but again, that is just me. ALSO, I don't usually have kittens of my own under the age of 5 months. 
Most tiny and young kittens I have are fosters and if I see a problem with them, I can call the 
adoption agency and they'll be seen right away. It could be that I am just *trained* to respond that 
way. If you wait, things could turn out to be just fine with your kitten. 
It will have to be something you judge and weigh the risks and benefits of.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## DannyBoy (May 18, 2010)

Hey i have a pic of the "Hairless dot" i told you about :









its a ringworm right ?, if it is a ringworm, after the treatment is there any chance that the hair will grow up again?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, the pic isn't well focused, but it does look suspiciously like a ringworm presentation because it is round and the skin looks darker than a light pink. After she heals, her fur WILL grow back in. Being a meezer, it may grow in darker, but by her next shedding season (_spring or fall_) it will shed out and should grow in naturally like the rest of her fur. Your vet will diagnose with either a black/woods-light or a skin-scraping. I think they use a product like an athlete's foot cream to treat the spot, but one that is safe if the kitty grooms it off.

My new meezer-mix has a dot of dark fur on his shoulder-blades. I was told he had a bad reaction to Advantage and it sort of 'burned' his skin, was bald and then grew in a darker color. I will watch this fall/winter to note if it disappears when he finishes shedding.


----------



## DannyBoy (May 18, 2010)

Hey heidi, i just want to update that i visited the vet and he approved that it is a ringworm he also told me that its spreading and stewie might catch it too, anyway, he told me about some medicine and not a cream or something like that, so i need to give it to them orally, is there any tips on how i could give it to them without so much trouble.

thank, appreciate the help so much.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not the person to give advice on getting a pill into a cat but I can say 
congrats on the new kitties and thanks for being a responsible owner.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Let me go look. 
I think there is a 'stickie' at the top of the Health/Nutrition Forum about 'how to medicate a cat'.

Found it!
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=50199

Give it a read-through. 
There are a lot of good ideas in there, surely you'll be able to find a method that will work for you and your kitties.
Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It looks as if the male is a flame point Classic Siamese and the female looks like a lilac point. If she darkens, then she's a blue point. Siamese cats tend to darken with age.  I don't know if they are pure bred, but I'd say there's a good chance, since the flame point is a recessive gene. Lilac points develop their points later than Blue or Seal Points. (All gray cats are called blue.)

All kittens have deep blue eyes, which change as they grow older. The little orange tabby is probably young.  There is a new breed which, according to Wikipedia, was found in a feral colony in New Mexico. The breed is called Ojos Azules, which means blue eyes in Spanish. They are much more rare. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ojos_Azules


----------

